# Habe einen 800mb rohling wird aber als 700mb angezeigt



## slury (18. März 2006)

Ich wollt mir eine cd brennen mit nero express. Meine Daten waren größer als 700mb, dann hab ich mir einen 800mb rohling geschnappt aber Nero sowie der Arbeitzsplatz hat ihn aber als 700mb erkannt. Das war ein Rohling aus ner Spindel da hab ich mir gedacht das der rohling walsch "gemacht" wurde. Ich habe dann mehrer ausprobiert aber alle wurden als 700mb angzeigt. Dann hab ich mir heute einen einzel rohling 800mb gekauft, der auch als 700mb angezeigt wurde.
Liegt es vielleicht an meinem Laufwerk. Ich habe keine ahung warum keine 800mb Rohlinge angezeigt werden.
Danke


----------



## bierchen (18. März 2006)

Es ist normal, dass nur ca. 700MB angezeigt werden. Du musst im Brennprogramm das "Überbrennen" aktivieren. Dann brennst Du ganz normal, bestätigst, dass Du Überbrennen willst und fertig.


----------



## Q20 (19. März 2006)

Wenn NERO den 90 / 99 Min CD-R nur als 700MB Rohling erkennt musst du unter Burning Rom folgendes einstellen:

- Datei => Einstellungen => ExpertenEinstellungen
- Übergroße disk at once CDs ertlauben
- Maximale CD Länge: [99]min [59]Sec [74]Blk
- mit OK bestätigen
- dann Datei => Neu => CD-ROM (ISO) wählen => unter Multisession => keine Multisession wählen.
- beim Brennen: Disk at once einstellen
- und vorher den Nero Wizzard ausmachen!

Wichtig: der Brenner muss überbrennen können.


----------



## slury (14. April 2006)

Es geht irgendwie nicht!   
Ich will eine Musik CD brennen die über 80minuten hat aber es klappt nicht da der Rohling nicht als solcher angezeigt wird. Das komische: Wenn ich auf Arbeitsplatz gehe wird nicht mal dort der Rohling als 800MB angezeigt sondern als 700MB.
Könnte mein Laufwerk schuld sein? Aber ich habe meinen PC September 2005 gekauft. Das kann dann doch nicht sein das er sowas nicht anzeigt, mein alter konnte das.
Danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Piccolo676 (14. April 2006)

slury am 14.04.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht irgendwie nicht!
> Ich will eine Musik CD brennen die über 80minuten hat aber es klappt nicht da der Rohling nicht als solcher angezeigt wird. Das komische: Wenn ich auf Arbeitsplatz gehe wird nicht mal dort der Rohling als 800MB angezeigt sondern als 700MB.
> Könnte mein Laufwerk schuld sein? Aber ich habe meinen PC September 2005 gekauft. Das kann dann doch nicht sein das er sowas nicht anzeigt, mein alter konnte das.
> Danke für eure hilfe.



der Rohling wird dir wie gesagt nirgends als 800mb angezeigt. es geht nur über die Überbrennfunktion, wie oben ja schon ausführlich beschrieben wurde. es kann natürlich sein, dass dein Brenner nicht überbrennen kann, aber das würde mcih wundern. außer dein brenner is wirklich alt. neuere, so 5 Jahre alt, sollten das schon können.

hast du die Anweisungen von oben so gemacht und dann auch gespeichert ?


----------



## slury (14. April 2006)

Piccolo676 am 14.04.2006 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> slury am 14.04.2006 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber ich will doch eine Musik CD brennen, wieso dann CD-Rom (ISO), dann wirds doch MP3, oder?


----------



## slury (14. April 2006)

Also hab des mit den Einstellungen gemacht. Dann hab ich aber statt CD-Rom (ISO) Musik CD gemacht, weil ich will ne Musik CD des andere wird doch MP3!?!?
Naja hat jedenfalls nicht geklappt.

Edit: Das müsst mein Brenner sein: PIONEER DVD RW DVR-109
Aber wie gesagt habe meinen PC September 2005 gekauft.


----------



## Piccolo676 (14. April 2006)

slury am 14.04.2006 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also hab des mit den Einstellungen gemacht. Dann hab ich aber statt CD-Rom (ISO) Musik CD gemacht, weil ich will ne Musik CD des andere wird doch MP3!?!?
> Naja hat jedenfalls nicht geklappt.



is ja auch klar, dass Music machen mußt, wenn ne Audio Cd brennen willst. war ja auch nur als vorgehensweise was einstellen mußt.

naja, wenns dann ned geht, hast pech gehabt. das sind die einstelleungen die machen mußt, aber wenns ned geht is es halt so. 

kansnt ja schaun, ob mit dem Wave Editor an den liedern noch was wegschneiden kannst, um etwas zu sparen, damit dann mehr lieder auf nen normalen rohling bekommst.

du kannst auch mal versuchen erstmal ein image der cd die du brennen wilslt zu machen. dazu wählst oben bei Recorder "Image Recorder" aus. anschließend versuchst dann das image zu brennen.


----------

